# Police Officer Ricky Galvez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Ricardo Galvez*
Downey Police Department, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, November 18, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Ricky Galvez was shot and killed from ambush while he sat in his vehicle in the Downey Police Department's parking lot at approximately 11:00 pm.

Officer Galvez was preparing to go off duty when he was approached by three suspects. One of the suspects fired into Officer Galvez's car, fatally wounding Officer Galvez. Another officer who was nearby heard the shots and pursued the subjects into the neighboring city of Montbello, where they bailed out of the their vehicle fled on foot, and escaped.

The three suspects were apprehended the next day and charged with murder.

Officer Galvez was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Downey Police Department for five years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Carl Charles
Downey Police Department
10911 Brookshire Avenue
Downey, CA 90241

Phone: (562) 861-0771

Read more: Police Officer Ricardo Galvez


----------

